# Arpitan/Patois Valaisan: Avoué bôn pan è bôn vén fa bàjouén dou mèdeussén



## berndf

I need help deciphering an inscription on the outside of a chalet in Crans-sur-Sierre, i.e. the dialect is Patois Valaisan.
_Avoué bôn pan è bôn vén fa bàjouén dou mèdeussén
Cholè è Fendant peindan to l'an_

This is what I can identify
_With good bread and good wine make ??? doctor
Chair and Fendant [a popular local wine; Fendant is the local name of the Chasselas grape] ???_
Not enough to understand it.


----------



## merquiades

Having good bread and good wine keeps the doctor away
Cholè and Fendant for the whole year

Cholè and Fendant are names for bread and wine???


----------



## berndf

That's what I would have guessed as well but it would have been just that, guesswork.

I could't find anything for _bàjouén_. But while writing this reply it dawned on me when trying to read it out loud ([bɐʒ'wẽ]). <j> stands for [ʒ] and that is the local pronunciation of [z]. <à> can stand for an Schwa and <én> [ẽ] corresponds to French <in> [ɛ̃]. So it corresponds to French _besoin_. So I read the first line now as:

_Avec bon pain et bon vin [il n'y a] pas besoin du médecin = With good bread and good wine [there is] no need for the doctor.

Fendant_ is the local name for the Chasselas grape, the most popular wine grape in Western Switzerland. There are two possible interpretations of _cholè_: a variant of _sela = chair_ or it could mean _alone_ (cognate of French _seul_). The latter I have found in the patois of the Gruyère region. I can't associate _cholè_ with any sort of bread but it would of course make sense.

But I agree with you on _peindan to l'an = pendant toute l'année = all year/the whole year_. That seems rather safe.

Thank you.


----------



## berndf

I have got it: _Cholè_ means _sun_ (_soleil_). So translated into French:

_Avec bon pain et bon vin pas besoin du médecin
Soleil et Fendant toute l'année_


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


berndf said:


> Avec bon pain et bon vin [il n'y a] pas besoin du médecin


This was my first thought _a orecchio, _according to several Italian sayings about things as good as bread and wine



berndf said:


> _Soleil et Fendant toute l'année_


No clues here, so I trust in you


----------

